# Info



## Murph (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi , just got the new wasp Enzo and find it really comfortable and accurate but the bands it came with seem a little light , as this only has 20mm tips is there any bands I could use to give me enough power to hunt with ?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I guess it all depends what you're hunting with? If you're hunting with 8 mm Steel 20x12 taper would do just fine. Bigger ammo would want a bigger taper. What I have done with a thin fork width slingshot is use my standard taper and put a small slice at the attachment end and fold it in half so that it fits on the fork. Haven't had any issues with this method.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I dont know which band thickness they are. But a 12mm taper at the end means no power with a 0,5mm thickness - in my world. The best power I got was with a 30-20 taper and a long draw. band was GZK green 0.66. brutal power! punched through a steel barrel for chemicals with an 8mm steel ball.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Mate I don't use any higher than 0.65 in any brand of elastic unless its snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 all tapered 18-23 using 8.7mm steels and 9.5mm steels and I hunt really well with it .accuracy kills 🎯 👌 👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

just sayin 12mm at the rear with 8mm steel resulted in slow velocities...
wouldn't hunt with such a light setup, if I would hunt. (we're not allowed to hunt anyway, and I rather save animals than hunting them, that to be said.)


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

ATO did some testing with Snipersling black .50, 24-12 nearly maxed out and he got over 300fps with 8mm ammo. So there's that...


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

300fps is rather lame with 8mm.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Not in my world, but I'm not a speedfreak. How fast do you go if 300 is rather lame?


----------



## Murph (Dec 3, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Mate I don't use any higher than 0.65 in any brand of elastic unless its snipersling yellow then I use 0.70 all tapered 18-23 using 8.7mm steels and 9.5mm steels and I hunt really well with it .accuracy kills 🎯 👌 👊👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊


I'm using 9.5 steel with the Enzo but but got GZK green 0.8 25 to 20 on my Evo field pro that I shoot 10mm lead with just not sure with being limited with the 20mm tips on the Enzo


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I have that exact slingshot as well,
Here's what I use on it to hunt squirrels with.

22mm to 18mm tapered bands x 0.72 thick GZK cut for 10" active band length. 

I'm using 7/16" steel and 44 cal. Lead.

It will definitely kill squirrels and rabbits with ease. 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

tool said:


> Not in my world, but I'm not a speedfreak. How fast do you go if 300 is rather lame?


Probably around 400 fps. I need an appropriate chrony for exact numbers, but I can compare with the co2 pistols which I chronied. Goal is over 500fps on a hot day.


----------



## Murph (Dec 3, 2021)

Hoss said:


> I have that exact slingshot as well,
> Here's what I use on it to hunt squirrels with.
> 
> 22mm to 18mm tapered bands x 0.72 thick GZK cut for 10" active band length.
> ...


Thanks I'll give it a try although I've never used bands over 8" total


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Murph said:


> Thanks I'll give it a try although I've never used bands over 8" total


I don't understand why anyone puts there active 🤯👎. @Murph you should be keeping your active the same thats his active mate 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Murph (Dec 3, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> I don't understand why anyone puts there active 🤯👎. @Murph you should be keeping your active the same thats his active mate 🎯👊👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Its only my 2nd post on here not sure what active is but if you explain it wont happen again


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Murph said:


> Its only my 2nd post on here not sure what active is but if you explain it wont happen again


Here's what to do bud. Get a measuring tape and hold it in your catty hand as if it where your catty 👌🎯 then take the end of the tape and pull it to wherever you hold the pouch (your anchor point) like corner of your mouth or as in my case my thumbnail rests under my earlobe 👌🎯.then take take the length the tape is at (just say 820mm) divide that by 5 and that is your active length 👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊 
So your active length would be 165mm .

if your struggling with anything bud just pm me 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍🎯👌


----------



## Murph (Dec 3, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> Here's what to do bud. Get a measuring tape and hold it in your catty hand as if it where your catty 👌🎯 then take the end of the tape and pull it to wherever you hold the pouch (your anchor point) like corner of your mouth or as in my case my thumbnail rests under my earlobe 👌🎯.then take take the length the tape is at (just say 820mm) divide that by 5 and that is your active length 👌🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊
> So your active length would be 165mm .
> 
> if your struggling with anything bud just pm me 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍🎯👌


cool cheers for taking the time I get it now


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The Enzo is a great frame for target practice with light ammo too. Great for dialing in your form and release. I think the bands it comes with are Snipersling black tapered 18-12.
I was just outside shooting .177mm BB’s with it. I’ll have to double check my taper but it was just with a thin blue/purple exercise latex of unknown origin 😂. Probably .4mm in thickness. For hunting very small squirrels. 😆


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Murph said:


> Hi , just got the new wasp Enzo and find it really comfortable and accurate but the bands it came with seem a little light , as this only has 20mm tips is there any bands I could use to give me enough power to hunt with ?


The Enzo has 22mm tips. 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

I use a bit wider bands than the forktips are, the rubber gets stretched in length what makes it narrow, so the rubber nestles to the fork - you can aim just as good. 
shooting on longer distances is much easier with high velocities - one doesn't have to compensate much for ball drop.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

@Chicxulub I'd really like to experience your shooting. We're both from Germany, maybe we can arrange a session.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Nice.
I might join "apfelblütentreffen" organised by Thorsten Bulka near FFM (board member "unkraut") ... when it's possible maybe next year?
I'm from bw.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

@Chicxulub NRW. But I would travel quite far to meet likeminded people.


----------

